# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل با سر و صدا.متخصصین صوت بفرمایید داخل

## ali_12

سلام دوستان.ما توی آپارتمان زندگی میکنیم.اونم از اینهایی که پچ پچ کنی صدا راحت انعکاس میشه اتاق بغلی
حالا اینها مشکل نیست.مشکل با تلویزیون دارم.دنبال وسیله ای هستم که روی گوشم بگذارم صدا رو بگیره
از این تو گوشی های ابری خریدم.ولی فایده نداره.گوش اذیت میکنه
این هدفونهای صدا گیر چطورن؟کسی استفاده کرده؟
کسی تجربه داره؟
لطفا اگر کسی تجربه و یا نظری داره و یا وسیله مفیدی میشناسه بگه
سپاس

----------


## Takfir

من وقتی میرفتم کتاب خونه بچه ها گوششون از این صدا گیرای جوشکاری میزاشتن!

دو سه تا راه حل هست!

یکی که اتاقتون رو جداره کنید!

یکی اینکه از هندزفری با موزیک استفاده کنید

راه دیگم استفاده از صدا گیره !

----------


## sam-n

یه چیزایی پلاستیکی هستشا که میخرن آب نره تو گوششون از اونا بگیر جلو صدا رو هم میگیره راحت

----------


## reza25

تو تلویزیون گوش میکنی یا درس میخونی؟  باید عادت کنی این قرتی بازی ها رو بذاری کنار

----------


## ali_12

ممنون از دوستان
اتاق که نمیشه
هنزفری که موزیک پخش کنه منظورتون؟نه نه.موزیک بدتره.دیگه اون موقع میرم تو رویا!
صدا گیر های جوشکاری چطورن؟کسی استفاده کرده؟کامل صدارو میگیره؟
اون پلاستیکی های فوم مانند دارم ولی اصلا به درد نمیخوره

----------


## Takfir

> تو تلویزیون گوش میکنی یا درس میخونی؟  باید عادت کنی این قرتی بازی ها رو بذاری کنار


ایشون که همراه با تی وی درس نمیخونن! صدای تی وی اذیتشون میکنه!

----------


## ali_12

خانواده گوش میدن.خودمم میخوام.ولی سخته.تمرکزمو به هم میزنه.

----------


## Takfir

حاجی منظورم از موزیک موزیک بی کلام بود! هم تو تمرکز هم تو مطالعه نقش خوبی داره!

----------


## reza25

موزیک بی کلام مثل کردی شاد دیگه چه شود دو تا دسمال برمیداری و....

----------


## SonaMi

> تو تلویزیون گوش میکنی یا درس میخونی؟  باید عادت کنی این قرتی بازی ها رو بذاری کنار



قرتی بازی نیست دوست خوبم ... 

روش یادگیری هر کسی متفاوته ! 

در مورد سوال تاپیک هم : اگه روی موضوع تمرکز داشته باشی حتی رو به روی بلنذگو هم بر موضوع اشراف داری ! 

تمرکز نقش اساسی در یادگیری مطلب داره

----------


## Takfir

> موزیک بی کلام مثل کردی شاد دیگه چه شود دو تا دسمال برمیداری و....


نه من منظورم پیان و گیتاره:yahoo (4):

----------


## SonaMi

> نه من منظورم پیان و گیتاره:yahoo (4):


تغییر رنگ دادی ... مبارک باشه ( چه روز فرخنده ای  :Yahoo (56):  )

رفع اسپم : از کتابخونه استفاده کن یا آخر شبا مطالعه کن

----------


## reza25

> قرتی بازی نیست دوست خوبم ... 
> 
> روش یادگیری هر کسی متفاوته ! 
> 
> در مورد سوال تاپیک هم : اگه روی موضوع تمرکز داشته باشی حتی رو به روی بلنذگو هم بر موضوع اشراف داری ! 
> 
> تمرکز نقش اساسی در یادگیری مطلب داره


 خب دوست خوب واسه تمرکز کردن باید یه چند تا ضرب و تقسیم ساده قبل مطاله انجام بدی تا جریان خون مغز بره بالا اینطوری هر روز قبل مطاله ضرب -تقسیم -جمع- تفریق 4الی 5دقیقه

----------


## Takfir

> تغییر رنگ دادی ... مبارک باشه ( چه روز فرخنده ای  )
> 
> رفع اسپم : از کتابخونه استفاده کن یا آخر شبا مطالعه کن


این نشونه وراج و حراف بودن منه که تو کمتر از یک ماه 400 تا زدم! فدا!

اره کتابخونه خیلی مناسبه! اونموقع تو فضای درسم هستی!

من خودم به فکرشم یک روز باید ازمایشی برم ببینم چطوره! البته رفتم قبلا ها! :Yahoo (1):  ولی فکر میکنم کتابخونه عالی باشه اخه اونجا همه میدرسن! و تا وقتی که ادم همه کاراشو انجام نداده پا نمیشه بیاد!

توی خونه ادم یه چیزی میخونه میپره سر یخچال! یا ....  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## kahlan

یه دبیر داشتیم میگفت اگه میخواین صداها رو نشنوین برین لوازم پزشکی فیلتر گوش بگیرین دیگه هیچی نمشنوین...من خودم نگرفتم ببینم خوبه یا نه خواستی یه امتحانی بکن شاید به دردت خورد...

----------


## SonaMi

> خب دوست خوب واسه تمرکز کردن باید یه چند تا ضرب و تقسیم ساده قبل مطاله انجام بدی تا جریان خون مغز بره بالا اینطوری هر روز قبل مطاله ضرب -تقسیم -جمع- تفریق 4الی 5دقیقه


الزاما این کارا لازم نیست .

پیشنهاد  : تقویت تمرکز در مطالعه

----------


## Lara27

> خب دوست خوب واسه تمرکز کردن باید یه چند تا ضرب و تقسیم ساده قبل مطاله انجام بدی تا جریان خون مغز بره بالا اینطوری هر روز قبل مطاله ضرب -تقسیم -جمع- تفریق 4الی 5دقیقه


ولی من از همین فوم های ضد صدا دارم 1000تومنم خریدم خیلیم خوبه 
راستی اگه میشه یه چندتا نمونه بده

----------


## ostadzein

اگه بری تو فروشگاه سایت استاد نیکخو یک گوشی های زد ضدا برای فروش داره من خودم گرفتم خیلی عالی صدای ورق زدن کتابو حتی نمیشنوی  :Yahoo (30):

----------


## elena123

> موزیک بی کلام مثل کردی شاد دیگه چه شود دو تا دسمال برمیداری و....


 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Humphry Davy

يه پيشنهاد :
ترك تحصيل كن :yahoo (4):

----------


## milad 22

> يه پيشنهاد :
> ترك تحصيل كن :yahoo (4):


فک کنم نظر ندی سنگین تری!:yahoo (4):

----------


## Humphry Davy

> فک کنم نظر ندی سنگین تری!:yahoo (4):


حالا ديگه 
بيشتر اين ذهنم ياري نميكنه

----------


## ali_12

> اگه بری تو فروشگاه سایت استاد نیکخو یک گوشی های زد ضدا برای فروش داره من خودم گرفتم خیلی عالی صدای ورق زدن کتابو حتی نمیشنوی


سلام
ممنونم
من الان رفتم تو سایت.از این ابری هاست.راستش ابری ها گوش اذیت میکنه.خودم دارم ازش

----------


## ali_12

> يه پيشنهاد :
> ترك تحصيل كن :yahoo (4):


دوست عزیزم شما که کلا صورت مسله رو پاک کردید!!

----------

